# Why no closets in Amsterdam?



## gretah

Hi, All

I've been looking at real estate in Amsterdam and noticed everyone puts their clothes in wardrobes and other furniture. There are almost no built-in closets.

Do you know why this is? 

I've heard of some countries taxing property by the number of rooms. So no one builds closets as they would increase the room count. Is this the case in NL?

I plan to add several closets when I buy unless there is a good reason not to. I also plan to add cabinets in the kitchen - high on the walls - as I see few of these as well.

Thanks for your tips!
GH


----------



## Bevdeforges

Actually, it seems to be the case in most of Europe. People just prefer their wardrobe (or in Germany, their "Schrank"). It's only a theory, but I believe part of this is due to the fact that Europeans don't tend to have the vast wardrobes (in terms of clothing, not where it is stored) that we do in the US. I know my German friends always remarked at how cheap clothing is in the US, and perhaps that explains why Europeans don't have quite as many changes of clothing.

As far as the kitchen cabinets go, in some countries (not sure about the Netherlands), the tenant is expected to provide their own kitchen "furniture" which can often include the sink, appliances and cabinets, both up and down. 

Anyhow, there is no reason not to build in whatever closets or cabinets you want once you buy a place. However European homes also tend to be smaller, especially the individual rooms, and you may lose considerable floor space by building a permanent closet.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dutchess

It has nothing to do with room count like Bev said. If there is any reason at all it is probably historical. When they started building homes in Holland people simply didn't own many clothes and they were kept in a crate or a wardrobe. I think it just stayed that way. Built-in closets are typically found in homes where they can make use of otherwise useless space (under the stairs or under a slate roof). They aren't entirely uncommon. I have never owned a home in Holland that has no built-in closets at all, but they were for supplies or storing the ironing board and vacuum cleaner or something like that.

Bev is right about the homes being smaller too. Especially in Amsterdam, houses are quite expensive and the houses are generally small. The old houses that you see along the canals are also very narrow. This stems from back in the day when taxes in Amsterdam were based on the width of the house front (this is just a completely irrelevant fun fact).

The thing about the kitchen furniture may be true in some European countries but not in Holland. Kitchens have furniture and built-in appliances are left in place for the next owner. If you happen to stumble across a house that does not have a kitchen, it will just be cheaper. I don't know why people don't have cabinets high on the walls. For me personally, when I designed my kitchen in my last house in Holland, I opted not to have any because, like most Dutch people, I am fairly tall and I just don't like the cabinets messing with my view on the counter. I got some shelves instead. It looks more spacious too. My parents have always had them though because it is more practical. I guess the kitchens without the high cabinets are just more appealing to the modern Dutch taste whereas the kitches that do have high cabinets are a bit more traditional.


----------



## gretah

I agree with you that people living in the US have lots of clothes. I read somewhere that Europeans and ppl in No America spend about the same amount of money annually on clothes but the Europeans buy better quality and fewer items.

I don't have tons of clothes. But I lived in a loft space once with zero closets. Just a couple of wardrobes and cabinets in the kitchen. All open space except bathroom. I hated it.

EVERYTHING is out on view including the ugly things - ironing board, broom, vacuum cleaner, sewing stuff, linens.

It's also a noisy way to live, especially if the clothes washer / dryer are not tucked away in a closet or bathroom. Dishwasher, freezer part of a refrigerator, washer/dryer, air conditioner, hepa filter fan - all noisy.

I love cabinets and closets so all but my nicest things can be put away. 

Less dusting, too :-D


----------



## zellycatz

After living in Europe for the past 6 months, I can tell you a few things:

1) Europeans DO have as many clothes as Americans do, they just don't know know about closets. For example, Norway (where I mainly live) has no word for "closet", there is only word for "cabinet" that includes all cabinets - kitchen cabinets, wardrobes, vanities in bathrooms, etc. They simply don't culturally understand the concept of a closet.

2) No one has a dryer, either. So, be prepared to buy a combination washer-dryer which doesn't actually dry anything.


----------



## cschrd2

You must have lived remote the last 6 months. In Northern Europe people typically buy their closets instead of using build in. Older homes Will have build in closets. In most homes people have a separate washer and dryer. Older people prefer to dry outside as the laundry is much softer when dried by the wind.


----------

